
Facebook slams Apple as an ‘exclusive club available only to aspirant consumers’ - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2019/06/24/facebook-vp-apple-exclusive-club/
======
zimpenfish
> “Facebook is free — it’s for everyone,” he said [...] They are an exclusive
> club, available only to aspirant consumers

Bit rich coming from the man who campaigned on the abolition of tuition fees
but then immediately reneged as soon as he was in power _.

_ Ok, coalition power.

------
bryanrasmussen
I bet Professor Moriarty had some pretty hard slams against Sherlock Holmes as
well.

I suppose it's attacking the man not the argument, but I find it hard to take
whatever Facebook says about morality seriously.

